# Burlington & Waltham Back From The Cleaners



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

See this is the reason I love pocket pieces so much. Just got these back from my watchmaker, about the only time of year he has to do service in a reasonable amount of time.

Burlington is a 19 jewel sidewinder, double sunk, lever set double roller, 2 piece case with a swingout movement, has its original purple Burlington hands!

Waltham hunter is a 17 jewel, has its blue steel hands.

Enjoy the pics


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Waltham is also 14K solid


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Stunning James ,lov your pics mate


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks 

my pieces come from the same guy in the US and he does service them but I usually get them done again within a year. the Waltham has maybe seen only a couple months use in its life, there was no scoring or wear on the parts when my guy serviced it, along with zero crown wear, my guy was pretty impressed immediately when he saw it even though these hunters are fairly common but not so much in 14K


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Great watches, I love those old pocket watches... yes, the americans built very fine watches.

The Burlington (brand name from Illinois Watch Co.) is from 1914, the Waltham ist from 1908, a model 1890 (for the ladies!) in 2nd finest quality with 16 jewels.

Chapeau!

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. yes 16 jewel on the Waltham, was assuming it was 17 never really checked it


----------

